# Change your brake fluid



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

We have a 03 Jetta 1.8T, i finally changed the brake fluid after 110k miles







Man oh man it was black, had huge chuncks of black dirt stuff.. Pressure bleed it and wow braking is much better... So dont be lazy like me and change it at 40k lol


----------



## tw1nny03 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (O2VW1.8T)*

Damn, i need to change my oil also. What brake fluid you went with? OEM?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (tw1nny03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tw1nny03* »_Damn, i need to change my oil also. What brake fluid you went with? OEM?

nah some DOT 4 from auto-zone..


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (O2VW1.8T)*

For daily driving on a car that doesn't see the track, these seem to be the most recommended:
ATE Typ 200 Gold
Valvoline SynPower (probably the most readily available)
Motul 5.1
Pentosin Super DOT 4
If your car see track days:
Motul RBF600
Pentosin Racing


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

Pentosin Super dot 4.


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

I did my friends 20th ae 03 with 8x,xxx miles and the fluid was fricking disgusting. Even after the new fluid started coming through the line I still had to let it flush for a while as their was still crap coming out of his lines. He said his pedal feel is much better so thats cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I did mine 03 golf 24,945 and the fluid was still pretty good, it was starting to get darker in color but I had no crap coming out of my lines like my friends car.
And if you don't think your hydraulic system(brake fluid) needs to be flushed you are an idiot.
PS If you are looking at powerbleeders for your dub just get the base model motive power bleeder, the "Black Label" bleeder isn't really worth the extra money, imo. Instead buy the catch bottles from them.


_Modified by Steveo989 at 9:23 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Steveo989)*

Castrol SRF is a another good one for trackdaycars.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Castrol SRF is a another good one for trackdaycars.

Not at all worth the extreme cost in almost all situations. The only real benefit of it is its wet boiling point of 518 degrees F. It's dry boiling point is a few degrees lower than Motul RBF600, and for how often I change fluid (every two or three track days - so at least four times a year), it's not worth spending ~$80 a liter for SRF vs. ~$35.00 a liter for RBF600.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
and for how often I change fluid (every two or three track days - so at least four times a year), it's not worth spending ~$80 a liter for SRF vs. ~$35.00 a liter for RBF600.
One nice thing about the SRF is that you wont ever have to worry abotu boiling it so bleeding the brakes wont really be necessary. ITs good stuff and many people only flush it once per year, so even if you flush it twice per year your are spending about the same as the motul.


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_One nice thing about the SRF is that you wont ever have to worry abotu boiling it so bleeding the brakes wont really be necessary. ITs good stuff and many people only flush it once per year, so even if you flush it twice per year your are spending about the same as the motul. 

True. However, you really don't have to flush the Motul as often as I do. Since Motul has a slightly higher dry boiling point, and since wet boiling point is measured at a two-year standard, the SRF is still comparatively overly expensive.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Ford DOT3 Heavy Duty is a good track fluid - 550 dry, but crappy wet BP. Not suitable for street use. $4 a bottle at local Ford parts counter.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (chois)*

I'll prob get some brake fluid from the vw dealership.


----------



## tw1nny03 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: (tw1nny03)*

How many liters of brake fluid do i need?
Where can I find the hose that plugs in the "nipple" at?












_Modified by tw1nny03 at 9:58 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (tw1nny03)*

One liter should be able to flush completely. Start at the passenger side rear, then driver's side rear, passenger front, driver front. You can buy the tubing at most hardware stores. Take a look at the bleeder valve and then buy the tubing that looks like it'll fit over the nipple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_One liter should be able to flush completely. Start at the passenger side rear, then driver's side rear, passenger front, driver front. You can buy the tubing at most hardware stores. Take a look at the bleeder valve and then buy the tubing that looks like it'll fit over the nipple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For 2002 and up you start from driver front then passanger front and again rear driver and then passanger


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_For 2002 and up you start from driver front then passanger front and again rear driver and then passanger

Why is that?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

The brake line length is not as logical as it once was with modern ABS systems. Look at your lines and start with the wheel with the longest fluid path first, then work your way to the short path.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
Why is that?

Its a different system.. I haven't looked into it yet. But the bentley says to do that... From 2001 and below do it like u said


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Crap then. I've been doing it wrong for two years!








I guess sometimes "New Skool" is better, eh?


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_For 2002 and up you start from driver front then passanger front and again rear driver and then passanger

where does the bleed screw on the clutch go in the sequence? before the driver front i'm assuming?


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*

Ok to clarify most of you guys are wrong, first and foremost for the flushing procedure,
Also to ensure you are not pushing crap through your system empty your resevoir with a turkey baster, then refill it with fresh fluid.
Then start with the clutch(5spd just open the bleed screw and close it after about 100cc's are bleed, 6spd open bleed screw bleed off 100 cc of brake fluid, close screw quickly pump clutch pedal 15times, then bleed another 50cc of brake fluid, then move to the passenger rear, driver rear, passenger front, and finally driver front, I would flush all the lines twice, to make sureyou got everything.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When flushing your lines wait until all you have coming thorugh is fresh fluid.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is to flush your system, according to the bentley. 
The front right front left is just for bleeding your system.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Steveo989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveo989* »_Ok to clarify most of you guys are wrong, first and foremost for the flushing procedure,
Also to ensure you are not pushing crap through your system empty your resevoir with a turkey baster, then refill it with fresh fluid.
Then start with the clutch(5spd just open the bleed screw and close it after about 100cc's are bleed, 6spd open bleed screw bleed off 100 cc of brake fluid, close screw quickly pump clutch pedal 15times, then bleed another 50cc of brake fluid, then move to the passenger rear, driver rear, passenger front, and finally driver front, I would flush all the lines twice, to make sureyou got everything.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When flushing your lines wait until all you have coming thorugh is fresh fluid.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This is to flush your system, according to the bentley. 
The front right front left is just for bleeding your system.

You must of skipped my posts huh?


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

No you just posted bad info. Look at your bentley after the couple pages of how to bleed brakes for the two different systems it has the directions for flushing your system.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Steveo989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveo989* »_No you just posted bad info. Look at your bentley after the couple pages of how to bleed brakes for the two different systems it has the directions for flushing your system.

Right show me anywhere were i posted bad info. 
I said 2002 you need to bleed is from driver front and work your way back... 2001 and down bleed from rear pass and so on.... 


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_You should have the mark 60 system... you dont have to purge the abd with vag-com when you bleed.. 
For the Mark 60 bleed like this
1- Drivers Front
2- Pass front
3- Driver rear
4- pass rear
Then the clutch last, First suck all the fluid out of the master cylinder get as much as possible out...



_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 8:26 PM 4-14-2007_


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

Changing brake fluid(flushing brakes) right rear, left rear, right front, left front regardless of year.
Bleeding your brakes just for air it is like you said. thats how you're wrong.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Steveo989)*

oh boy


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

Bentley manual 47-15 to 47-16 Under Brake Fluid, Replacing.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Steveo989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveo989* »_Bentley manual 47-15 to 47-16 Under Brake Fluid, Replacing.

i know thank u


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (tw1nny03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tw1nny03* »_How many liters of brake fluid do i need?
Where can I find the hose that plugs in the "nipple" at?








_Modified by tw1nny03 at 9:58 AM 4-10-2007_

Can I steal this pic for my DIY???


----------



## screwedrrado (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_For 2002 and up you start from driver front then passanger front and again rear driver and then passanger


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveo989* »_Changing brake fluid(flushing brakes) right rear, left rear, right front, left front regardless of year.
Bleeding your brakes just for air it is like you said. thats how you're wrong.

Who in the hell is right







, I'm trying to memorize from what year to what year and the configurations, so if you 2 could please figure out whos wrong, stank you very much


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

When replacing brake fluid you follow what I posted. When bleeding out just enough to get the air out, follow his advice.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (tw1nny03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tw1nny03* »_Damn, i need to change my oil also. What brake fluid you went with? OEM?

Use DOT 4 brake fluid (or DOT 5.1, which is compatible, but has higher minimum boiling points).
Do not use brake fluid labeled as DOT 3 only (boiling points lower than DOT 4 spec) or silicone DOT 5 brake fluid.


----------



## bwwolfsburg (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (tjl)*

whats wrong with the silicone dot 5 fluid????


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (bwwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwwolfsburg* »_whats wrong with the silicone dot 5 fluid????

Try it and find out HAHAHAHA, But dont even think about trying.. it will destroy your whole brake sytem


----------



## bwwolfsburg (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (O2VW1.8T)*

so what exactly happens and what do i do to fix it???!!!


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (bwwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwwolfsburg* »_so what exactly happens and what do i do to fix it???!!!












































You used DOT5 silicone fluid? You fix it by fully flushing the stuff out of your system. I would seriously use about 3 liters of fluid to flush it out.
What's bad about it? In addition to other possible issues, I don't believe it's compatible with your ABS system, and silicone will find leaks in your system. I don't know what it does to your seals, but I do know that VW specifically says to not use DOT5.
*Why did you buy DOT5?*


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (collins_tc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *collins_tc* »_
You used DOT5 silicone fluid? You fix it by fully flushing the stuff out of your system. I would seriously use about 3 liters of fluid to flush it out.
What's bad about it? In addition to other possible issues, I don't believe it's compatible with your ABS system, and silicone will find leaks in your system. I don't know what it does to your seals, but I do know that VW specifically says to not use DOT5.
*Why did you buy DOT5?*









I believe it expands all the seals and hoses and turns them to crap.... But i believe its too late u wont be able to flush all the DOT 5 out


_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 12:16 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## bwwolfsburg (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Change your brake fluid (O2VW1.8T)*

****... the dude that had the car before me put that **** in right before I bought it... if I change to stainless steel lines and totally od flush the system you think that will keep my **** from ****in up?


----------

